# 2,661' long x 5' Sidewalk Blower ???



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

City ask for a bid for a sidewalk
Its a one time cleaning after Snow is done
The catch is its a long a State Hwy So If we get 4'' snow There could be atleast 8'' of snow on that walk 
The state rolling the Hwy snow on to walk

I know how to bid it with a plow but Might be a time I would need to use a Blower
I dont own a blower Might bethe time get one if I win the bid

What Im asking is What would you charge for every 100' with a blower????


----------



## ultimatelawns (Dec 18, 2011)

Probably only around $20 per 100'. Should be able to do a couple hundred feet in an hour with one guy. There is a problem though. If you wait till the end of the storm the slush and snow that the city threw onto it will be frozen and a snow blower may not get it done.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ultimatelawns;1533877 said:


> Probably only around $20 per 100'. Should be able to do a couple hundred feet in an hour with one guy. There is a problem though. If you wait till the end of the storm the slush and snow that the city threw onto it will be frozen and a snow blower may not get it done.


OK But that is how the contact reads 1 time per day

So you are saying a blower wont handle the build up

Wow 200 ft per hour I was hoping do it all under a hour

The one I was going buy is a 60'' for my Gehl skidloader

So skip the blower idea just use my Skidloader+ plow

Lite build up may just use my ATV

My price is realy close to what you said So thats what I will turn in Monday I dont need it but if I get it I'll make good money


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

If you are using a skid steer w/ blower attachment, you will be fine and it will work at a rate way higher than 200' per hour. I think he was talking about using a walk behind blower. 

I'd suggest looking for one that has double stacked augers, with one large fan in the rear. This will give the opening of the blower a much larger opening height. I saw one like this at my dealer the other day, not sure of the brand though. 

Generally, the width that the shorter ones have is sacrificed for the height of the tall ones which works in favor since your doing sidewalks. I'm sure at some point you will encounter very high snow banks, especially around turns or the initial break-through of going into the snow bank.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

merrimacmill;1534457 said:


> If you are using a skid steer w/ blower attachment, you will be fine and it will work at a rate way higher than 200' per hour. I think he was talking about using a walk behind blower.
> 
> I'd suggest looking for one that has double stacked augers, with one large fan in the rear. This will give the opening of the blower a much larger opening height. I saw one like this at my dealer the other day, not sure of the brand though.
> 
> Generally, the width that the shorter ones have is sacrificed for the height of the tall ones which works in favor since your doing sidewalks. I'm sure at some point you will encounter very high snow banks, especially around turns or the initial break-through of going into the snow bank.


One was going buy was a used bobcat doesnt look used either He bought new in 2010 used it in one snow storm Buying it local
One snow lawn company closed there doors selling stuff off 
Been buying some things from them 
Wait see if I get the contact if I buy it and I might buy it anyway


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

I would use my Yamaha Big Bear 400 with 60 inch Plow. I charge 85 an hour.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

DeSnowman;1534671 said:


> I would use my Yamaha Big Bear 400 with 60 inch Plow. I charge 85 an hour.


How long you think it take you clean it

Be nice charge by the hour but Thats not what they was looking for They was looking for a set price
I turned it in waiting to hear back Tomorrow


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

If I understand its 2661 feet long and 5 feet wide. How long it takes will depend on the depth and type of snow. If it is ice from the road way plow trucks that threw the road slush up on top of the snow it will take longer I would just guess two hours to be safe. Will you have to salt


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

DeSnowman;1534951 said:


> If I understand its 2661 feet long and 5 feet wide. How long it takes will depend on the depth and type of snow. If it is ice from the road way plow trucks that threw the road slush up on top of the snow it will take longer I would just guess two hours to be safe. Will you have to salt


O no on the salt walk is only 2 months old

I figure If I have to use the ATV be 4'' and less My crew will run both blades down on the ATV double clean it
I figure be there no more then a hour 
Figure 5'' and up Skidloader My Gehl will fit on a 60'' walk plow it or might run a blower


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I didnt win the bid No big deal for me I didnt realy need it 

But was 4 bids turned in and I place 2nd 
3 of us was realy close about 20 dollar difference from me to the 4th bid

But the guy won it was 1/8 of the other 3 bids 
We get a deep snow He'll will be eating it with a WB blower
But his overhead is much less so he might be ok with his price


----------

